

See if your passwords are discoverable using Google - tzury
http://utilitymill.com/utility/Goog_Your_Hash

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Am I missing something? This doesn't work if the hash is salted. Are there
people who use md5 without salting?

Oh, sorry, silly me, of course there are.

Anyway, if you want to try this without giving your password to some random
person on the web, here's some code:

    
    
        # python
        >>> import md5
        >>> md5.new('Anthony').hexdigest()
        '20f1aeb7819d7858684c898d1e98c1bb'
    

I'm sure you could all have written that, but I've saved you the effort.

~~~
ErrantX

      # python
      >>> import hashlib
      >>> hashlib.md5('Anthony').hexdigest()
    

In later versions of Python (md5 module got killed)

Your right about the salting. I bet a google for the actual password would be
more useful / worrying

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thanks

